# Drilling through multiple studs



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Home Depot and electrical supply houses sell a long (4' ish) drill bit holder for just that purpose. I have two of them and I can hook them together if I need to go through multiple joists like your situation. DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!! I have seen people hit wires and water lines doing this. You also need to be very careful not to drill through the back side of the wall, since you are flying blind in a way...It takes a little experience and feel to use the tool right. Also, if there is insulation in the walls, you will have a problem....I would suggest cutting about a 10" wide section od drywall out where you want to run your cables, then patch the drywall when you are finished. If you dont like your chances of doing a good patch job, call a drywall guy or a handy man to do the patch.


----------



## dailo (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. Also when going down to the part I have access to I have to drill down a block on top between the two studs. Is it safe/smart to try to remove that piece of wall so I can drill a hole through one of the studs and only have to go through two from the other side. I don't think there should be any insulation as it is an interior wall. Thanks for the heads up about hitting something, definitely need to go slow.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm not clearly visualizing your situation, so I can't answer your question correctly, but I would still suggest just removing some drywall to access the area. If you decide to try the long drill bit, again...be very careful. Good luck.


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

One other caveat when using a long drill bit. You can easily hit a nail or other obstacle that will deflect the bit. Then, you have a hole where you don't require one.

My son is an electrician. In his daily work, he uses the long bits frequently. Luckily, he is also a very good at repairing sheetrock, because the bits do get deflected occasionally.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

can you drill down through the floor chase up the stud bay, go over 3 studs, drill back up and chase again?


----------



## dailo (Sep 29, 2007)

Unfortunately it is the basement so I cannot get underneath the wall. Not sure why they would only give me access to half of the wall! The crawlspace behind the wall unfortunately does not go all the way to the point where I want to make the hole. I am going to look around and see how much it costs to patch dyrwall first before I attempt because I think I will most likely need to cut some out.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Dailo: the cost of NOT cutting out the drywall will greatly exceed what ever the price of repairing the drywall comes to.


----------

